# Health care in the usa



## midibubukins (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello,
I'm considering moving from the UK to Florida with my husband and 3 year old son as i can no longer stand the cold, wet, grey skies of England. The only thing stopping me is my worry over healthcare. I have heard a lot of stories about people not receiving care because they couldn't afford it/insurance wouldn't cover it etc. I watched the Michael Moore film about the American healthcare insurance system and was scared silly (and sickened) by claims that people had died because certain hospitals refused treat them because their insurers wouldn't cover it, or didn't deal with that particular hospital. 
My concern is that we might get ill and it won't be covered due to various clauses in the insurance contract (pre-existing condition etc), or that one day, for whatever reason, my son might not have insurance coverage (if he is between jobs or down on his luck) and as a result is denied life-saving treatment. 
The thought that a money making company (insurance company) has the power to deny treatment scares the hell out of me. I don't mind paying for healthcare, I just don't want to be denied it or be bankrupted over it. 
I'd really appreciate any advice from ex Brits in the USA who have had personal experience, good or bad, with the USA healthcare system.
Cheers!
Jess


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

How do you intend to move to the US? What visa will you have? Will you have work when you first arrive?

That will affect your healthcare options.

Plenty of experiences on the forum with healthcare - some good, some brilliant, some bad. You own circumstances will be important.


----------



## midibubukins (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband will be working. We'd look to get comprehensive coverage, and are willing to pay for it, but I understand often treatment is denied regardless of coverage if the insurance company can get away with it (this is just what I've heard). I'm also thinking further into the future, when my son will be raising his own family. I'm worried one day he might find himself in a position where he cannot afford treatment, or has to choose between healthcare and home payments. Is this common or have I just heard too many scary stories?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

midibubukins said:


> My husband will be working. We'd look to get comprehensive coverage, and are willing to pay for it, but I understand often treatment is denied regardless of coverage if the insurance company can get away with it (this is just what I've heard). I'm also thinking further into the future, when my son will be raising his own family. I'm worried one day he might find himself in a position where he cannot afford treatment, or has to choose between healthcare and home payments. Is this common or have I just heard too many scary stories?


So husband already has work visa/job to go to?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The Obamacare stuff doesn't really come into full effect until next year (2014) - assuming it isn't eviscerated by Congress between now and then - so it's a little difficult right now knowing exactly what the situation will be.

The important things to realize are that health insurance in the US is privately operated. Starting next year, it will be (sort of) compulsory, in that there will be a "tax" to be paid by those who do not have adequate health coverage. Most people in the US get their health insurance through their employers at present, and going that route means that it is FAR less expensive than buying your own policy independently.

Coming from the UK, you need to realize that "comprehensive" coverage in the US doesn't mean that you won't have to pay for medical treatment. Most insurance over there has "co-pays" - meaning a fixed amount you pay for things like regular doctor appointments, prescriptions, etc. There is quite a bit to learn about how the system works (though that is usually the case when you move to another country).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

There is an insurance commercial on TV right now and the punch line is "if it is on the internet it has to be true".
As Crawford already posted - until your husband has job and visa (unless there are circumstances you have not shared) there is no need to look into medical coverage as it is generally carried via employer. Unless you have Green Card or US citizenship your son will have to qualify for his own visa at 21 or leave the country.


----------



## midibubukins (Jul 6, 2011)

Crawford said:


> So husband already has work visa/job to go to?


No visa yet. We are only at the stage where we are considering our options. At the moment it is between the south west of France and USA. We would look to have work lined up before going to the USA, with whichever visa would be necessary, with a view to eventually get green card/citizenship.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

midibubukins said:


> No visa yet. We are only at the stage where we are considering our options. At the moment it is between the south west of France and USA. We would look to have work lined up before going to the USA, with whichever visa would be necessary, with a view to eventually get green card/citizenship.


Right now we have got the picture.

Don't worry about how to get health insurance/what it will or not cover (although it is something to consider if thinking of moving to the US), since the first thing you need will be a work visa. 

Work visas are applied for and sponsored by prospective employers so either you or husband would need to have specific qualifications/skills/management experience to obtain such a visa.

If and when you get a work visa then, with any decent company, you will be eligible for a company group health policy - by far the best option to have in the US.

Just to answer your main question and from a personal point of view I have had great company health insurance, good medical treatment and expensive and restrictive private individual health insurance.

The health system in the US is complicated and stressful, but it is what it is.


----------



## doublesuited77 (Sep 1, 2012)

midibubukins said:


> My husband will be working. We'd look to get comprehensive coverage, and are willing to pay for it, but I understand often treatment is denied regardless of coverage if the insurance company can get away with it (this is just what I've heard). I'm also thinking further into the future, when my son will be raising his own family. I'm worried one day he might find himself in a position where he cannot afford treatment, or has to choose between healthcare and home payments. Is this common or have I just heard too many scary stories?


You also need to make sure you move to an area that has doctors who are accepting new patients. Many doctors are no longer accept new patient outside of family members, especially in FL with the high elderly population.

When you get insurance, you want to make sure that there will be doctors who accept it and have availability in your area.


----------



## crystaldecker (Apr 27, 2013)

The United States has a privatized health care system. You will have co-pays with insurance companies. I would recommend Ameriplan which is a discount plan to help with medical costs until you find insurance that is sufficient for you and your family.


----------



## yoonssoo (Apr 26, 2013)

When your husband has a decent job that provides good insurance, it will be ok. There are horror stories of insurance companies denying coverage flat out, but that doesn't really happen. If one of your family members has a pre-existing condition that you want covered, then it will be a problem. But as long as you have a legitimate and good insurance policy nothing that you're worrying about will happen. By that I mean "Denied regardless of coverage when they're supposed to." 

What I would be more worried about is finding a doctor...


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

We came to the USA just three years ago. I had been self employed and was told by a Blue Cross Blue Shield agent that the Health Insurance was just a formality. Resting on that information we applied and were turned down flat as my wife had mild arthritis in her wrist.

I managed to get a temporary policy with a good company at around $700 a month. This had a $10,000 deductable and a limit of $250,000. We called it our leg break policy.

Eventually in a terrible job market I got a job with very good health insurance. One year later, my wife actually broke her leg!

With copays etc we ended up paying around $800 during the whole process which included many x-rays, scans, surgery, doctor visits, physio, equipment etc etc.

But the treatment was superb and the subsequent knee-replacement has been a God-send.

We came on an immediate family visa. But believe me it is tough getting to know the system and how things work. Your UK expectancies can be left in the UK. 

It is a great country and there are countless opportunities but you have to work very hard to get them.

But as previous people have said, get the visa first, the rest is not worth worrying about until you have that.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

The Michael Moore movie is propaganda. There Is quite a fight to instill fears in individuals for political reasons. There is a fight right now for the soul of our country. Many of us are unsure what level of care Obama care will mean. That said if you are with a good insurance company through your husbands employer, you should have no problems.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

There are plenty of horror stories about healthcare in the US and the UK for that matter. We have lived in the US for 50 years. We have also lived in Canada which has government health care. We have always had excellent care in the US and it has cost very little. We have had our share of operations, etc. That is true for all our family and friends. The fact is that 83% of Americans are happy with their healthcare. The secret is to learn as much about it as you can as there are many choices. We have had much better care here in the US than we had in Canada. Yes, there are people that have had problems but they are definitely in the minority.

FYI, it is against the law for a hospital to refuse service to anyone for any reason. Actually that has become a problem because the Emergency Rooms are having to treat illegal aliens that don't have insurance and can't pay anything.


----------

